

How do I deal with the problem of too many talents and personas? - magsafe
http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-deal-with-the-problem-of-too-many-talents-and-personas

======
gamechangr
You're going to have to get focused on one and BRAND yourself as the expert
and let the other two take on a hobby form.

